# Hot July full moon FISHING



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Hot July full moon FISHING
6:00 A.M. Tuesday morning:The Florida Fisherman ll returns to Madeira Beach, Florida, with a catch that put huge smiles on serious anglers and angleretts.Check out the video from the trip:








3:00 P.M. Tuesday afternoon:The Florida leaves again on a 39 hour trip to the far off snapper/grouper banks. Will the 'smiles' once again be huge? Only one way to find out... Come along as we fine out together.What an honor welcoming Mr. Richard Rose and friends to the state of Florida.Think people from far away states are not interested in our Florida Fishing? Think again!Mr. Rose and friends, Biloxi, Mississippi,had all they could take of watching our Florida fish catching videos without seeing for themselves what the Sunshine State is all about.Before the fishing begins... Welcome to 'Tammy-Land'Want the best of really fresh fish but don't have time to to cook? Welcome to Florida hospitality.Before the long journey back to Biloxi the Friendly Fisherman Restaurant will be glad to cook our new friend's catch for them. Served with all the trimmings, this is as good as it gets. This is our Florida:Looks like our friends will be dinning on Mangrove Snapper:The night bite is not fast, but ongoing:Wednesday morning:Real problem with the hot off the grill pancakes... Way too many fresh blueberries. Another early morning problem... That hickory smoked bacon is way too flavorful:Some how, some way, we will survive; survive to fish again:Lunch time... Another bigger-than-life problem!* The lettuce & tomato on that huge* 'Tammy burger'* is way too fresh.Once again, some how, some way, we will survive; survive to fish again:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

How about a snack and ice cold drink during the heat of the day:It's so hot! You will not believe how much we appreciate those colder than cold drinks.Let's get back to work:Nice Red Grouper:From the mouth of a Red Grouper:Most of the bigger fish have been taken to the front fish box for storage; this rear one is almost full:The best of the best, the Scamp Grouper:An now, 'We chased him down'Jim has been catching fish the entire trip.When? OH NO! A huge American Red is lost just before being gaffed. Biotrauma takes over and the prized American Red Snapper slowly floats away from the boat. A terrible sight no fisherman wants to see. In between stops Captain Bryon decides to hunt the Snapper down. 1/4 of a mile due West and the American Red is sighted.Ever so slowly the Florida Fisherman ll approaches the motionless fish.Watch 1 minute 12 seconds into the video as Will gaffs Jim's American Red Snapper.Now that's one happy, thankful, man:It's been a long, fish-catching, night & day. Time for a relaxing hot shower, and a visit to Tammy-land:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow! Our bunks are calling out to us:Thursday morning, already!Biloxi, Mississippi, will never be the same:Says something about Florida fishing when you need a cart to hall your fish:Talk about proud:Talk about proud... How about a fist full of $20 bills:Sunshine, fantastic fishing, great people, and the best of food:'Catch the action packed video of our trip:







Bob Harbison
Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report as always


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so much. It takes many hours on the water and at home to put together a detailed report like this with video. To say editing video is a challenge would be a gross understatement; I love the challenge. 
Sir, it's you and people like you that make every minute time well spent. Thank you!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I really appreciate the time you take on them and hope to one day make it down for a trip


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you! 
I am 77 & 1/2 crippled. These trips are very hard on me. Not sure how much longer I will be able to keep doing what I love so much. Please say a little prayer for me.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Will do


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you! Need all the help I can get.


----------

